# An error saying the setup controller encountered a problem.



## yesmyliege (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm kind of in the dark corner about this issue, everyone. I have _*no*_ idea what to do.

A while ago, I preformed a System Restore on my system because I was encountering some startup video issues. Upon restoring, everything seemed to be back to normal, the files I removed were back, and the ones I installed are gone.

However, I first opened an Applications folder where I keep shortcuts to various apps, and it gives me this message:

"SETUP ERROR
The setup has encountered a problem during install. Please review the log files for further information on the error."

So, I'm confused as to what is going on, as far as I know, this seems to be an error.

But, I pressed OK and then a Windows Installer comes up, so I wait. When it's done, my file opens, but regardless, this is an annoying task to preform every single time I startup my computer.

Anybody...? Thank you


----------



## macros (Feb 12, 2008)

I am having the same trouble at the moment.
I don't know what to do either but I am gonna try a disk check and after that I will try to run a repair on my system and hope that works.
I also encounter this problem when I opened my computer.
Don't know what's it's about though I was hoping someone here would know


----------



## macros (Feb 12, 2008)

I found the problem I was having it may help you...
What I did was I removed Microsoft office and that's when the problem started. I got a setup controller has encountered a problem during install.
If this is the same problem that you got then try after uninstalling going to and moving this folder 'Office Setup Controller' from this location 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12 to the desktop.

I also had problems opening my computer, control panel and internet explorer because of this folder.
I got the same message everytime
I moved this folder to the desktop and it's stopped giving me the error message.
I am gonna reboot and hope this continues to work because I could not find a solution anywhere...

More: after a restart, my pc is now running how it should be, not like a dog

Sorry about the references to microsoft office but this was an answer I gave in yahoo answers.
I just copied that message instead of writing a new one.
My problem was office...
so was his


----------



## noelnik (Aug 4, 2009)

i too had the very same problem after i uninstalled MS OFFICE..it seems to have been resolved after i moved the "OFFICE SETUP CONTROLLER" folder to the desktop.
A BIG THANK YOU TO YOU GUYS.ray:


----------

